# Swissvax Best of Show



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have 2x 30ml Best of Show samples for sale - £35 delivered.










Thanks

Rob


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Perfect opportunity to try some Best of Show.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Have a full pot  GLWS


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't want a full pot hence the sale haha


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Bump .


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

how much for the pot rob?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

As it is now, £60 delivered and i estimate to have about 50-60ml left in it. This will be sent first class signed for also.

Rob


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Would you take £50 for the remainder of the pot, bag and cert posted 2nd class recorded?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

id_doug said:


> Would you take £50 for the remainder of the pot, bag and cert posted 2nd class recorded?


I cant quite go that low I'm afraid.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> I cant quite go that low I'm afraid.


£55 with second class recorded?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes I can do that. Ill PM you details, it will be posted friday if thats alright as wont get to the post office tomorrow due to work.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Yes I can do that. Ill PM you details, it will be posted friday if thats alright as wont get to the post office tomorrow due to work.


Nice one :thumb: yes that's fine by me. PM me your PayPal details over and I'll send the funds before I head off to bed


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Brilliant thank you. .

Both samples are still available .


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Samples still available


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

still available


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Price drop to £32.50


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

Hello mate, I feel I'm going to ask a silly question..but I guess they have to be asked lol could you cover a whole car with 30ml? Or how much would it cover as a guess


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jim-R said:


> Hello mate, I feel I'm going to ask a silly question..but I guess they have to be asked lol could you cover a whole car with 30ml? Or how much would it cover as a guess


It's about same size as a dodo juice panel pot. I would say about 3-4 coats minimum with about 6-7 maybe more if your looking at a smaller vehicle.


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info Brigham! Much appreciated  If possible, Can I take both pots of you Rob for a cheeky offer of £60?


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jim-R said:


> Thanks for the info Brigham! Much appreciated  If possible, Can I take both pots of you Rob for a cheeky offer of £60?


No problem!!


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sure rob will sort you a deal out. He's a good lad!


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

Brigham1806 said:


> I'm sure rob will sort you a deal out. He's a good lad!


I'm sure he will *Nudge Nudge, Wink Wink* ;-) lol


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha, cheers Craig, been in cinema hence why I haven't replied. Unfortunately 1 of the pots has sold on eBay for £32.60 so only have the 1 pot. 

Rob


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

Ah dam! Can I take the one for £30?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Jim-R said:


> Ah dam! Can I take the one for £30?


Hi,

unfortunately due postage and Paypal gift payment i cant go any lower.

Rob


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

As per PM, I'll let you know tomorrow


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

This item at the minute is no longer available for sale on detailing world due to being advertised elsewhere, shall see if it sells there if not i will relist on here .

Thanks 

Rob


----------



## Stick23 (Jun 3, 2007)

I'll take a pot at £35 if you've still got one?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Stick23 said:


> I'll take a pot at £35 if you've still got one?


Unfortunately I don't have any left.

Sorry

Rob


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

If you still have it next Thursday ( payday) ill take it.


----------



## Stick23 (Jun 3, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any left.
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Rob


No problem, thanks.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Any left here? Looking for a sample.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

OCDDetailer said:


> Any left here? Looking for a sample.


Hi,

I'm afraid not however I do have 70ml of Crystal Rock I'd be happy to sell as samples.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Rob how much could you do 30ml of CR for?

Cheers aly


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

G105ALY said:


> Hi Rob how much could you do 30ml of CR for?
> 
> Cheers aly


Hi,

Im afraid I don't have any CR left, if i get any in the future it would be £105 for 30ml.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im looking to sell some more samples, at the minute 2x more samples but have more sample pots hopefully arriving tomorrow.


----------



## tomm1 (Sep 3, 2013)

What samples best of show or crystal rock?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Waiting on my thread being approved. 

Have crystal rock samples


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

Got any best of show samples left mate


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't unfortunately, have been meaning to buy a pot for a while now. So may be an excuse to get one.

Rob


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

£59 for 50ml from swissvax directly?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Presume he wants 30ml


----------

